# Shop Notes Router Insert plates



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't get this Shop Notes magazine for awhile because I live in the sticks. Has anyone got the article on the router plate insert. It looks interesting. Is this a part of the "Ultimate Router Table" I see on the cover.

Anything you can tell me might keep me from wasting gas.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, I really like most of the ShopNotes designs but I would suggest drilling the insert and attaching it with screws instead of the clamps shown. Use your base plate as a template and it will go trouble free. You will also gain the thickness of the sub base plate and insert in plunge depth, and that can be priceless.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

S Bolton said:


> I can't get this Shop Notes magazine for awhile because I live in the sticks. Has anyone got the article on the router plate insert. It looks interesting. Is this a part of the "Ultimate Router Table" I see on the cover.
> 
> Anything you can tell me might keep me from wasting gas.
> 
> ...


Hi SB,

To answer your question, no, it's not part of the ulitimate router table. It only covers the in's & out's of your plate. You should check out the article of the table online. For the plate, I've tried to find some info on the article but no luck. I've yet to receive this particular issue. Prolly get it in the next few days.
http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/100/ultimate-router-table.pdf

I too like the plans from Shopnotes and Woodsmith both. Great info.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

This may help
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41776&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1


=================



S Bolton said:


> I can't get this Shop Notes magazine for awhile because I live in the sticks. Has anyone got the article on the router plate insert. It looks interesting. Is this a part of the "Ultimate Router Table" I see on the cover.
> 
> Anything you can tell me might keep me from wasting gas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

Steve the shopnotes you are asking about is issue 100 (one of the few that I do not have!) but there are several ways to do what you are asking. I purchased a template from the ole Rockler store and cut my lift into a new table top.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

The article in ShopNotes, only covers what to look for in a quality plate. 

The router table in question is of an entirely different article in the same issue. Meaning no offense to any one here but, the table itself looks to me like a copy cat of several different makes including Norm A.'s table. I'm not saying it's a bad table, just looks like several different styles in one.

Just my $0.02 worth


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is that ShopNotes magazine out yet. I can't seem to find it where I live?

sb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

S Bolton said:


> Is that ShopNotes magazine out yet. I can't seem to find it where I live?
> 
> sb


Hi SB,

Yes, it's out. Try looking up their web site.

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/current/


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keep in mind that the router table Norm built is adapted from plans published in Fine Woodworking magazine. The table was in production and sold as the RT1000 a half year before Norm built his. Most plans borrow from the good ideas of others.


----------

